# Civil War Encampment



## gjtoth (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the opportunity to visit a Civil War encampment in nearby Bardstown, KY.  These are a little Before & After.  Shot with the Nikon P-90.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm a civil war buff myself and have many pics.  I'll be going to Antietam this Sept. 17 for the anniversary.


----------



## gjtoth (Aug 29, 2009)

bigcat1967 said:


> I'm a civil war buff myself and have many pics.  I'll be going to Antietam this Sept. 17 for the anniversary.



I would LOVE to make that one.  But... prior commitments :er:  How 'bout posting some of those pics?


----------

